# Dependable outerwear companies?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been in the same pair of special blend annex pants for 3 seasons now, and they're now my primary pant, still in awesome condition. I have 2 pairs of DC that have both crapped out in the same time, one pair going in the trash. I also have a pair of Nomis Simon pants that I'm pretty happy with, although they haven't gotten much use.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you can go with expedition style gear that is not snowboard specific, and it will have everything you want and then some, including $$$ brands like patagonia, mountain hardware, etc. 

careful there are like 6 brands out there that are all burton, i would stay away from all of them (craftsmanship). (not 100% sure but i think some of them are like 686 and special blend for example)

i got a new volcom setup this year, its pretty sick. i got a good buddy who works for them so of course i'm biased. they have a ton of options, but one of the best things they got is 95% of their pants and jackets come with ziptech, which in weather and pow is pretty sick, keeps wind and snow from going up your back.


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

I used to wear all Sessions gear, it's definitely good quality. As far as Burton goes, I had heard some complaints about their cheaper stuff but bought a pair of the AK pants and an AK jacket on whiskey militia a couple season ago and could not be more happy with them--they are super durable and completely waterproof b/c of the goretex.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a couple things form 686 that have held up great where are my DC pants are useless after 1 season. Burton is questionable and like SnowBum said it depends on what you get from them. My general observation is, if a company focuses on a only a few types of products and has a very defined product line (ie. 686 does clothing very well, special blend only does outerwear, NS/Mervin focus on boards etc) they products are dependable.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> you can go with expedition style gear that is not snowboard specific, and it will have everything you want and then some, including $$$ brands like patagonia, mountain hardware, etc.
> 
> careful there are like 6 brands out there that are all burton, i would stay away from all of them (craftsmanship). (not 100% sure but i think some of them are like 686 and special blend for example)
> 
> i got a new volcom setup this year, its pretty sick. i got a good buddy who works for them so of course i'm biased. they have a ton of options, but one of the best things they got is 95% of their pants and jackets come with ziptech, which in weather and pow is pretty sick, keeps wind and snow from going up your back.


686 is not a Burton brand I am fairly certain. I think for outerwear off the top of my head they have Foursquare, Special Blend, Forum, Analog, and of course Burton.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> you can go with expedition style gear that is not snowboard specific, and it will have everything you want and then some, including $$$ brands like patagonia, mountain hardware, etc.
> 
> careful there are like 6 brands out there that are all burton, i would stay away from all of them (craftsmanship). (not 100% sure but i think some of them are like 686 and special blend for example)
> 
> i got a new volcom setup this year, its pretty sick. i got a good buddy who works for them so of course i'm biased. they have a ton of options, but one of the best things they got is 95% of their pants and jackets come with ziptech, which in weather and pow is pretty sick, keeps wind and snow from going up your back.


I was told OF this "ziptech" thing by the shop guy today. However, he never really elaborated on it... He just... wandered off and did whatever whenever it pleased him. I guess my question is, is this system universal or is it specific to Volcom products? I've had outerwear where the pants matched up with the coat within the same line, but would not work with a mix and match.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

IMHO 686 is the way to go...ive been wearing their stuff since i started out...no complaints whatsover although their designs for this year are blahhh

i also have burton cargo pants which are really warm and the most comfy yet. for this yr i bought nomis pants and a Ride jacket so cant give my $.02 in yet, but the nomis pants fit great. One thing about 686 is that their pant size are right on but their jackets run a little long


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Volcom. They have pretty crazy stuff. IF you get a jacket check out their face tech. Soo sweeeeet.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ziptech is a Volcom patent. 

Try Volcom, L1, and 686.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ziptech is a Volcom patent. 

Try Volcom, L1, and 686.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Zip tech is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got a Grenade setup which I love and delivers what it says. I also have a sick Billabong jacket that I swear by and probably wear too much haha.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Billabong is alright. No offense, I mean you have first hand experience (so do I), but Grenade is mainly all looks. SOME of their stuff is alright though. I would go with Volcom or Northface. Not gonna get a good look with Northface though. But then again it's all personal preference.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

you're right on Grenade being mostly show, that is why they never really took off, but I picked up the gear realll cheap and it has worked for one whole season (we'll see if it makes it through this season)

Northface is good gear, I definitely like it though the look like you said is very bland, and another thing is that everyone in the "street" wears Northface also, it's almost like it's mainstream winter wear.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Burton's shit is soooo overpriced. If you pay out the ass and get the really expensive stuff it can be pretty good. If you go with the cheaper stuff, you're just going to get crap. no features at all for what youre spending. 

PANTS - I agree that Volcom makes some pretty good stuff. I like Bonfire a lot too. Their stuff is pretty cheaply priced for the quality that you get. 

JACKETS - DC makes some pretty sweet jackets. They have some good high tech models. Airblaster also makes some pretty nice Jackets (outerwear in general). Quicksilver has nice jackets as well.

 JUST AVOID BURTON!!!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

So is billabong decent? What about quicksilver? 

Anyone have any experience with either?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Quicksilver is pretty good. I would really go with Volcom or NorthFace for the extreme quality stuff. Then brands like Quicksilver and Special Blend are the affordable still very reliable and quality brands that look a little better. Billabong is ok, not stand out, but it's no NorthFace.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a Billabong jacket. Only thing that went wrong was the zipper broke. Fit close to the body too. Not too much room for many layers. Other than that it was ok for the $100 I paid for it.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

From Burton I like the AK stuff a lot. Its held up really well for me through pretty tough abuse. I also got a chance to demo some gear from Homeschool Snowboarding last year. I was really impressed with the quality and everybody I spoke with there was super cool.


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

Check out Trew Gear, they are amazing. But it comes with a steep price, look into last year's models, they are half off on Evo.


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Bond and L1


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i liked the bonfire stuff, lasted many years, and wasnt to expensiv when i got it

mine was all 20k rated but i would still get wet on rainy days. 

so i switched to goretex proshell stuff and will never go back, marmot jacket burton ak pants


----------



## Banff Shredder (Jan 20, 2011)

Arc'teryx is bomber if you don't mind the extra coin.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

REI , marmot , mountain hardware, north face summit series, panagonia, can't really go wrong with any of those brands and if it's just being used for boarding any brand with heavy duty zippers and gortex or event should do ha right.


----------



## ware4 (Oct 5, 2011)

I picked up the bonfire particle pants for 65 they seem very well made but i havent been on the slopes with them they're cheaper now at evo. Ginormous
Outerwear sale.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Bond and HomeSchool is the new 686.

Can't go wrong with Burton AK. I like the Holden pieces I have....SUPER quality.


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Banff Shredder said:


> Arc'teryx is bomber if you don't mind the extra coin.


Yeah, cosign this—you can get a jacket off ebay for like 350; the sabre pullover jacket. Lifetime materials warranty and awesome customer service—easily outweighs the extra scratch for the pieces.


----------



## mzaucha (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr. Polonia said:


> IMHO 686 is the way to go...ive been wearing their stuff since i started out...no complaints whatsover although their designs for this year are blahhh
> 
> i also have burton cargo pants which are really warm and the most comfy yet. for this yr i bought nomis pants and a Ride jacket so cant give my $.02 in yet, but the nomis pants fit great. One thing about 686 is that their pant size are right on but their jackets run a little long


100% agree. I picked up a 686 jacket last year and i liked it so much that i picked up another one this year. They do run a little bit longer in size but it hasn't bothered me at all. Never used their pants but i did recently pick up a pair of Oakley pants that were last years model for $60. Hopefully they hold up for a few years.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

686, DC and Nomis is what I've worn.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Bonfire - nicely priced, good quality
Nomis - nicely designed
Sessions - pretty good for the money

Pretty much the only brands that I stick to.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

hhaidar said:


> From Burton I like the AK stuff a lot. Its held up really well for me through pretty tough abuse. I also got a chance to demo some gear from Homeschool Snowboarding last year. I was really impressed with the quality and everybody I spoke with there was super cool.


+1 on Homeschool, there stuff is legit. Bomber outerwear, they use coconut fiber as part of their material base. My initial impression is that at least their jackets are up there with North Face, Arcteryx, and Mountain Hardware in terms of quality. Those guys are doing great stuff.


----------

